# Redsail Plotter blade stays forced down



## Akshay (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a redsail plotter cutter and havent used it for a month.

The carriage lost track once and since then, when i turn on the plotter, the blade immediately goes down with a complete force pressure. It stays down even during cutting and meses all my work.

When the plotter is turned off, the blade goes back to normal position. And when turned on, it applies the pressure again and stays down constantly.

I disconnected the usb cable and the only cable i am using is the power cable. So there is no software defect i suppose.

I dont think it is a grounding problem since it was ok before the carriage/ blade holder went off track.

Could anyone suggest where the fault comes from or anyone came across similar problem could help me out?

This is really frustrating =(


----------

